# Pineapple Juice / no symtoms really- has anyone had a bfp without syptoms



## Be Be (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi it's Bebe

I've got 2 concerns, firstly after my EDTransfer of blastocyst I was advised to drink 2 litres of water and juice. Being completely ignorant about the pineapple juice thing, I started drinking lots of water and sometimes juice and on several days drank several large!!! glasses of pineapple juice ( Like pint sizes) because i fancied it and thought it was doing me good!!! I was of course also drinking loads of water and the pineapple juice was not from concentrate etc , but I am now horrified to find out that you should not have too much of it in pregnancy as it can cause problems!!! Oh i'm so worried, I didn,t eat any pineapple and strangely enough i've gone completely off it know.

I'm also suffering as due for my test tomorrow afternoon, and since transfer apart from little salmon pink thing (sorry) I can't really pinpoint anything that makes me feel different, I am so scared know,
as the 2 embies put in, were as I said at blast, just hatching and really good quality,  everone was so excited about them at the clinic, I felt I had a really good chance, but really no real symtoms, just very occasional small weak ache in the breasts, heavy bloated feeling seems to be going, did have a few pains in the bikini area for quite some time , but hardly anything now, have had hiccups on and off ever y single day since transfer and ate some philadelphia cheese yesterday that tasted completely different to how I know it, it tasted like some strong smelly french cheese to me and a dry funny sort of taste in my mouth. That's it but none of the symptoms I'm really looking for, how I would love to wake up in the morning and run to the bathroom with sickness (baby sickness of course) 

Please help me one minute i'm positive next I think it's all over, please tell me you can get a BFP without getting all the typical symptoms in the first 2 weeks, please please help I'm going crazy don't think I can stand it any more I'm terrified

Love Bebe xxxxxxx


----------



## Anand (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Bebe 

Oh I wish I could take some of the worry from you   - this waiting to find out is a real strain.  I also thought that pineapple juice was supposed to be very good - but then my MIL said that it's no good either as juice or as fresh fruit (don't know if this is just an old wives tale) - so I'm completely at a loss as to have it or not.  

I'm sorry I can't help but I honestly hope everything works out well for you - try to focus on the fact that you have good quality embies that you're carrying. 

Sending you lots of      

Anand xxx


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

I was told that pineapple juice is good as it has selenium in it (although not huge amounts) but pineapple itself should be avoided as it can cause uterine contractions. I've been having a glass of pineapple juice every morning, but avoiding the actual fruit (very difficult as it's my favourite!). I don't think you have any cause for concern. I have got info from Zita West book, and also from moderators etc on FF.

I also don't think that lack of symptoms is a concern. There are loads of people who have had no symptoms and still got the BFP. We all respond very differently, and peoples responses vary from cycle to cycle. Nothing is guaranteed. Please try not to worry yourself.

All the best for tomorrow. Let us know how you get on   

Marie


----------



## Be Be (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Anand,

It's just so difficult, but you have put a positive spin on it for me, which helps so much, I need lots of reiki tonight. Thanks again for your careing.

love Bebe xxx


----------



## Be Be (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Marie,

Thanks, what you have said is really useful, I'm going to try not to worry tonight. Finding out about the pineapple thing was awful though after I'd  drank it, stil it would have been even worse if i'd been eating pineapples.  

I shall remember what you said about the no syptoms thing and try to remain positive, you've been great really helpful and given me some more confidence.

Bebe x x x


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Bebe just saw your post and thought I'd just wish you luck for tomorrow and let you know that I didn't have any symptoms in my 2ww but got a bfp.


----------



## m1234 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi Bebe,
Just to let you know I drank loads of pineapple juice (not from concentrate) and, until you just informed me, didn't know that I wasn't supposed to have done   and also had absolutely no pregnancy symptoms whatsoever and look at my ticker now    .  So don't panic.
Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow.  Let us know how you got on.
Love
M1234


----------



## Be Be (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Kiki2u and M1234,

What brilliant news you both got BMP s "wow" so pleased for you both you're such nice girls, even though you've got what you want you've still taken time out to help me feel better, and that you definately have, you've both given me confidence about the no symtoms thing and M1234 lucky you found out about the pineapple thing after your good news, thanks so much for telling me that, I feel much better now and think I'll manage to sleep tonight. Stil nervous obviously, but it's a much nicer feeling going for your test feeling your still in with a chance, 

Sending you both lots of love and best wishes, Bebe xxxxxxx


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

Actually, I wouldn't worry about the pineapple.  There's no evidence (other than old wives' tales) that bromelain has any adverse effects and, anyway, the flesh of the pineapple contains very little of the enzyme - it's concentrated in the woody stem, which people don't eat.  Pineapple does not feature on the very long list of food to avoid during pregnancy on NHS Direct.

To put the selenium content into perspective, the RDA in Britain is about 50mcg.  100g of pineapple juice contains 0.1mcg.  So you'd have to drink 50 *litres* of the stuff to get the recommended daily amount.

I wonder where this selenium thing came from

Yes, I'm bored.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Be Be*

I honestly wouldn't get too worried about drinking lots of pineapple etc....I'm sure you'll be perfectly fine  The spotting may be implantation but many women do get a little bit of bleeding during 2ww and early pregnancy so hang in there 

Wishing you lots of luck  
Natasha



mrstrellis said:


> Actually, I wouldn't worry about the pineapple. There's no evidence (other than old wives' tales) that bromelain has any adverse effects and, anyway, the flesh of the pineapple contains very little of the enzyme - it's concentrated in the woody stem, which people don't eat. Pineapple does not feature on the very long list of food to avoid during pregnancy on NHS Direct.
> 
> To put the selenium content into perspective, the RDA in Britain is about 50mcg. 100g of pineapple juice contains 0.1mcg. So you'd have to drink 50 *litres* of the stuff to get the recommended daily amount.
> 
> ...


Bromelain is contraindicated during pregnancy so should be avoided. This enzyme is destroyed during processing which is why drinking juice is fine but best to avoid eating too much fresh pineapple...there are may cultures, that advise against it and actually recommend eating pineapple to induce labour...I was actually told this by an Asian pharmacist (who'd been through a successful IVF herself) !

Take care
Natasha


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

Bromelain is pretty resilient: it's one of the few plant enzymes that can survive our digestive system, with all its crushing and strong acids, so I don't think it's destroyed in processing.  In fact it's produced commercially by pulverising pineapple stalks.

However, pineapple flesh itself contains little of the enzyme.

Yes, still bored....  and I have a whole fresh pineapple that came in my organic box two days ago, so I've been checking to make sure I can eat it.

I'm going to eat it this evening.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

mrstrellis said:


> Bromelain is pretty resilient: it's one of the few plant enzymes that can survive our digestive system, with all its crushing and strong acids, so I don't think it's destroyed in processing. In fact it's produced commercially by pulverising pineapple stalks.
> 
> However, pineapple flesh itself contains little of the enzyme.
> 
> ...


Perhaps we should beg to differ  I've read quite a bit about this over the years (and specifically told by a pharmacist to avoid fresh pineapple because of bromelain) .....bromelain is actually a fairly delicate enzyme which is destroyed by heat, hence during processing such as juicing, pasteurising etc.

Bromelain is contraindicated during pregnancy (just a few I've read)....

http://www.herbalextractsplus.com/bromelain.cfm

http://www.thorne.com/media/SB315.pdf

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/natural/patient-bromelain.html

http://www.nutritional-supplements-health-guide.com/benefits-of-bromelain.html

http://www.vitalnutrients.net/hq_handouts2.asp?VitaminName=Allergy%20Support

*Please note....this information is about Bromelain and not Pineapple Juice so please don't panic if you're drinking the juice*

If you have any concerns then always best to speak with consultant....... 

Take care
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## tigersplat (Jul 20, 2007)

hi

i feel exactly as you do, i am on my 5 day pet (not inc et day) and i m going mad, i've been searching the posts for 2 days because i dont feel i have any stympoms either and im so scared that its not worked. 
I stupidly tested today and it ws a very clear BFN and everytime i go to the loo im searching for any drop of blood/dischrage  - tmi

Does any one whether implantation would have occured already?

Good luck today with test

xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

tigersplat said:


> hi
> 
> i feel exactly as you do, i am on my 5 day pet (not inc et day) and i m going mad, i've been searching the posts for 2 days because i dont feel i have any stympoms either and im so scared that its not worked.
> I stupidly tested today and it ws a very clear BFN and everytime i go to the loo im searching for any drop of blood/dischrage - tmi
> ...


Hi

5dpt is way way too early so stay positive 

You don't mention how old your embies were when put back so you need to take this into consideration...eg if you had a day 3 transfer and you're 5dpt then your embies would be 8 days old.

In natural conception, implantation happens around 5-12dpo...only once embie has reached blastocyst stage at 5 days old will it be ready to start implanting, usually around 24 hours later, so when 6 days old. Only once embie is well into implanting and good level of HCG hormone released will you notice any genuine pg symptoms and has to be enough HCG released for pg test to detect.

Have a look at this website...

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

If you use the search facility on this website you'll find yours is a fairly frequently asked question so I'm sure if you have a read of previous posts/threads you'll see you're not alone 

It really is very early days yet....try not to over analyse symptoms, or lack of them, as it will drive you 

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------



## hidri (Feb 9, 2008)

hi i found out i am pregnant on monday 18th had no pregancy symptoms and still dont lots of people dont get sickness ext till later on and some people dont get any so dont worry and stay postive


----------

